
Hosting Static Website on Google App Engine for $0 - aagat
https://aagat.com/blog/2017/09/13/static-website-on-google-app-engine/
======
kylecordes
If you want to host static sites at no cost on Google's global infrastructure,
I suggest a look at "Firebase Hosting". It is a closer match for this need,
works very well. It has some features that GAE doesn't, like the ability to
auto-issue-and-provision an SSL cert for a custom domain. It has HTTP2 push.

[https://firebase.google.com/docs/hosting/](https://firebase.google.com/docs/hosting/)

Don't be distracted by the word Firebase - it is just a brand name in this
context. You don't need to use the Firebase database, just because you use
Firebase hosting.

~~~
aagat
Neat. I wasn't aware firebase had independent hosting option.

It definitely looks easier to setup than GAE and I would've probably used it
if I was aware. Thanks for pointing this out.

